# It's official.....We are going RAW!



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

So....after 2 foods that didn't work for Blitz's belly (Wellness and Orijin) and one that worked really well (she loved it and her stools firmed up)(GO natural) but unfortunly had to much calicum for a growing large breed puppy I decided to go raw! Now I hope I don't get grief for this part but I was afraid I would not do it right and keep her balanced well (One of the main reason I tried 3 kibbles first) so I am going with the frozen raw patties by BRAVO!

In the end I just figured I wanted to do what would work the best for Blitz and keep her healthy.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i'm a kibble for life owner but whatever works for you and Blitz is great so props!!!


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> i'm a kibble for life owner but whatever works for you and Blitz is great so props!!!


I have always been too but Blitz has a very senstive tummy and I was at a total loss for something that would work for her...never know maybe this won't either...just hoping I find something that will keep her healthy and with a settled belly!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i have all mine on 4Health right now and our male has a sensitive tummy and so far he's been doing fabulous on it!! I also mix in some Taste of the Wild so he's getting the 4 star food plus a little bit of 6 star. I can afford to feed taste of the wild solely so i just buy the little 5 lb bags and the bigger bags when i can and they're good. bout a 1/4 -1/2 cup of the taste of the wild with the 4health which for him is about 3-4 cups. he hasnt been sick once and his poops have been solid for the first time consistently in his 6 years.


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

I hear you! My girl had skin issues like crazy and I tried several different foods - the one I ended up with wasn't as "good" as I was hoping, but she is doing awesome on it, so I'm sticking with it. I never tried raw, but that was going to be my next step.

Hope it works for you!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

How long did you stay on the wellness and orijen before giving up? 

How long did you take to transition from one to the other?

What was blitz eating when you got him from the breeder?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I've had my dog on raw before and loved it. Way to go! The only reason we switched back to kibble was because of a move and not having the time to prepare it. We'll go back eventually, I'm sure! 

Honestly though; doing it yourself is a lot cheaper and isn't that hard to understand. I'd recommend reading up on balancing the diet and see if it's something you could do.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> How long did you stay on the wellness and orijen before giving up?
> 
> How long did you take to transition from one to the other?
> 
> What was blitz eating when you got him from the breeder?


She was on wellness from the breeder and she had told me she was going to switch her because it never agreed with her, I switched to the orijin over a 4 week period so very slowly and kept her on it for 2 weeks once she was fully switched, her stool was like water! I just bought the GO natural a few days ago but then started hearing about the high CA so went to the raw before getting her fully switched to the GO.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Don't surprised at first if she has diarrhea switching to raw....if you post in RAW BARF section you will get tons of valuable advice! 
Good luck!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would add some digestive enzymes and probiotics during the transition, and I agree with Renee, you may get some runny poo during the transition.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> I would add some digestive enzymes and probiotics during the transition, and I agree with Renee, you may get some runny poo during the transition.


I give her probiotics daily and I also picked her up some pure pumpkin from the place where I got the food (I know some people say it doesn't work for them but the fresh pure stuff I get has worked wonders for her in the past)


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

For those feeding it, how long do you think it will take to adjust?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My dogs were consistant in about 3 days when I transitioned them. Just make sure you don't overfeed, that can cause runny plop too.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> My dogs were consistant in about 3 days when I transitioned them. Just make sure you don't overfeed, that can cause runny plop too.


This!!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

My dog never missed a beat being transitioned. His poops were great the entire time.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Here is Blitz enjoying her first raw meal....she licked the bowl clean!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I started out with frozen raw, nothing wrong with that. Try it out and learn how to do it yourself later on.


----------



## MikeMartinez10 (Mar 18, 2010)

How old is Blitz ? I was thinking about doing this for my dog . Would it be better for your dogs coat as well ?


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

I too switched Brody to raw. His coat is AMAZING!! Before he was very itchy and flakey! His coat was also dry. A couple days on raw food and he is perfect! He only itches here and there, and thats after running in wet grass (makes me itchy too  )
I also give him Salmon oil and Vit E...that could be helping too!


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Raw is fantastic, and pre-made is a great way to start if you're still unsure on proportions, balance, etc. Hope raw is as good for blitz as it has been for my dog.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Guess I should have updated this now that we are 4 weeks in. Mike....Blitz has just turned 5 months and her coat looks great since we started!

It was such an easy transition for us, Blitz LOVES it (first time I have ever seen her excited to eat!) and everything went oh so smoothly! Her stools went back to normal the morning after we started and she has just been wonderful overall....it really seems like the diet that was meant to be for GSDs because we are *thriving* on it!


----------

